# Happy Birthday surprise for me....



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Might as well post this in here too:

My incredible wife surprised me for my birthday. :bigpimp: I had no clue because she hasn't been too keen on me getting a bike.  I've been renting them for a while off and on. Grew up racing Motocross...always loved bikes.

Anyway, I came home from work on my birthday and this was sitting in the garage. It's the Harley I've been drooling over for a year now. She negotiated a HELL of a deal too...I'm very proud of her.

FLSTSB Crossbones.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

NICE BIKE!!

Happy bday dude


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

happy b-day. nice old school look. you know hers is comming up. um good luck toping this.


----------



## mawana (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice! I guess you have been behaving of late....


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

WOW, insanely nice looking bike! If I remember correctly you were planning on getting this a couple years down the road...?


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

mawana said:


> Nice! I guess you have been behaving of late....


ME? Never... :rofl:



Ryans E39 said:


> WOW, insanely nice looking bike! If I remember correctly you were planning on getting this a couple years down the road...?


Yep...I've been drooling over it since the day I saw one. The only thing holding me back was my wife. Which is why it was a huge surprise. I better check to see if any life insurance policies have been taken out on me. :rofl:


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

:thumbup: Very nice! When do I get a ride?


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

MMMM_ERT said:


> I better check to see if any life insurance policies have been taken out on me. :rofl:


:rofl:


----------



## SportBikeGirl (Jun 29, 2007)

mawana said:


> Nice! I guess you have been behaving of late....


You don't know him very well do you? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

MMMM_ERT said:


> Yep...I've been drooling over it since the day I saw one. The only thing holding me back was my wife. Which is why it was a huge surprise. I better check to see if any life insurance policies have been taken out on me. :rofl:


Thats probably why she was against you getting it.. She was probly planning this for a while.. You know how sneaky females could be....:eeps:

Anywho, beautiful bike!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Its the same one you posted a pic up with you on it before :dunno:

That is one awesome preasent though, so you better start planning as of now what you will be getting her... That is eally going to be tuff to beat...:dunno:

Maybe this?:dunno: (of course one that will go with your bike )


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

SportBikeGirl said:


> You don't know him very well do you? :rofl::rofl:


Stop stirring up trouble young lady... 



biglovemp said:


> That is one awesome preasent though, so you better start planning as of now what you will be getting her... That is eally going to be tuff to beat...:dunno:


I'm already on top of it. I'm getting her a new mop.

:thumbup:


----------



## Araq44 (Dec 16, 2008)

happy bday - i am a little green with envy that you got such a nice gift.


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

Congrats!! Happy Birthday!! :roundel:


----------



## SportBikeGirl (Jun 29, 2007)

MMMM_ERT said:


> Stop stirring up trouble young lady...


:angel:


> I'm already on top of it. I'm getting her a new mop.
> 
> :thumbup:


How romantic..... :tsk:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

:yikes: She rocks for that.

I can pick my cars but bikes are off limits

Enjoy it.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

SportBikeGirl said:


> How romantic..... :tsk:


I've taken notes from DribbleS...he's the expert at stuff like that. :rofl:


----------



## peafam69 (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## peafam69 (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

MMMM_ERT said:


> Stop stirring up trouble young lady...
> 
> I'm already on top of it. I'm getting her a new mop.
> 
> :thumbup:


:rofl:
I am sure she will love that gift... :thumbup:


peafam69 said:


>





peafam69 said:


>


and WTF?

:tsk:


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

What an awesome wife! Congrats on the new toy.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

LuvThatSam said:


> What an awesome wife! .


She truly is...and it's not just for what she did with the bike. :thumbup:


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Dude, seriously, nice ride.

Now be prepared to pay the dreaded "Harley Tax". :rofl:

See ya at www.hdforums.com !


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

wow beautiful! what a sweet woman  congrats!


----------



## Lair (Aug 4, 2009)

Very nice.

So. . .does your wife have a sister?


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

MMMM_ERT said:


> She truly is...and it's not just for what she did with the bike. :thumbup:


You're right. Anyone that puts up with you truly is worthy. 

:stickpoke


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

LuvThatSam said:


> You're right. Anyone that puts up with you truly is worthy.
> 
> :stickpoke


Worthy of what, massive sympathy?


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

MMMM_ERT said:


> I've taken notes from DribbleS...he's the expert at stuff like that. :rofl:


WTF?

I am uber-romantic once her duties are complete.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

LuvThatSam said:


> You're right. Anyone that puts up with you truly is worthy.
> 
> :stickpoke


Reported.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Awesome!
I'm late to this thread, but really like the old school look of the Crossbones.
It looks right out of the 50s.

I bought my Nightster on the HD 'Ride Free' program and am eyeing the Crossbones or new Street Glide. :eeps:
Wasn't sure I was ready for the Harley thing after years on european stuff, but I am digging it.
Can't beat getting full MSRP (which I did not pay) if you trade it in toward a new HD within 12 months.

Heading to the NC HOG rally Friday.
Planning on attending the 'Rally in the Valley' in a few weeks, then the SC HOG rally after that.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

mullman said:


> Awesome!
> I'm late to this thread, but really like the old school look of the Crossbones.
> It looks right out of the 50s.
> 
> ...


I REALLY like the Nightster looks... for some strange reason it reminds of The Fonz's bike...:thumbup:

My bro has a Street Glide...too boaty for my tastes. Though the storage and fairing come in handy for traveling. I have a swingarm solo bag...enough room for a change of underwear and my toothbrush. :rofl: As for no fairing...you gotta like the taste of bugs. :angel:


----------



## GusIsBoosted (Jul 12, 2009)

congratulations,

Nice addition to the arsenal.....

BTW nice chevy.
real SS?

Seriously, she hooked it up.....

ON my last birthday, i got well...... nothing, nothing at all.....

FML.


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

*And it's not even my B-day!*



MMMM_ERT said:


> Anyway, I came home from work on my birthday and this was sitting in the garage. It's the Harley I've been drooling over for a year now. She negotiated a HELL of a deal too...I'm very proud of her.


Nuff said...


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Double-S said:


> Nuff said...


It would seem we both have really cool women in our lives.... :thumbup:

Congrats buddy. Ride smart....ride safe. :thumbup:


----------



## SportBikeGirl (Jun 29, 2007)

MMMM_ERT said:


> It would seem we both have really cool women in our lives.... :thumbup:


Yes, yes you do.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Double-S said:


> Nuff said...


WTF???
Dude, how was i NOT informed of this?? 
:nono:

Beautiful bike though...:thumbup::thumbup:
What year is it? 07'?


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

biglovemp said:


> WTF???
> Dude, how was i NOT informed of this??
> :nono:
> 
> ...


Sorry bro, too busy riding and dreaming of twisties.

I did mention it in the update thread.

You are correct, it's an k7 which means it's a tad faster than SBG's k6. :rofl:

:eeps:


----------



## SportBikeGirl (Jun 29, 2007)

Double-S said:


> Sorry bro, too busy riding and dreaming of twisties.
> 
> I did mention it in the update thread.
> 
> ...


It's not about the speed you have, it's about the skill in which you use it. 

:neener:


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

SportBikeGirl said:


> It's not about the speed you have, it's about the skill in which you use it.
> 
> :neener:


I dont think Dribbles is taking rider weight into account. :rofl:


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

SportBikeGirl said:


> It's not about the speed you have, it's about the skill in which you use it.
> 
> :neener:


Like other areas...I hear Double-S is way too fast and not very skillful.


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

My bike rocks.

That is all.


----------

